# Heroin bottle?



## LisaTammy (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi everyone,    Go easy on me because I am just learning about bottles and their values.  Ive been looking for one of the small Bayer Heroin Bottles for my collection. Can anyone tell me much about these bottles and their rarity etc.LisaP.s. I'm not a junkie LOL.  Used to be a paramedic so I am interested in old medicine bottles.


----------



## LisaTammy (Aug 5, 2014)

This would be my first choice.  This is only a print of it though. http://www.ebay.com/itm/V...mp;hash=item540e02c7fd


----------



## stephenfox911 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello!  I would consider myself an expert on Bayer heroin bottles. I have quite a few. 2 sizes. In aqua, purple and clear. Also have a very rare amber one. All embossed Bayer in a cross. The only bottles that Bayerput heroin in. Im sending you some pics.Well i dont know how to send pics...?


----------



## stephenfox911 (Aug 5, 2014)

If you want. Email me at  stephenfox911@gmail.com    i can send pics that way. I have pumpkinseeds, regular, and a few odd ones. Also labeled heroin Bayer bottles.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi Lisa: Just a heads up to be careful on Ebay as there are sellers who list "genuine" repro bottles of Bayer heroin bottles, using copies of the famous label as depicted in the print you reference. Regards, Glen


----------



## stephenfox911 (Aug 6, 2014)

I am NOT one of those... I do not EBAY. I collect. And I know the difference.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Aug 6, 2014)

Stephen: I think you took my posting the wrong way. I wasn't commenting on you at all or trying to suggest that you've been duped. But there are some on Ebay who try to dupe buyers with faked labels, especially Bayer heroin bottles and the like. One Ebay seller likes to use the word "excogitated" to describe his labelled bottles. Sounds impressive until you realize the word means thought out, as in imagined -- a fancy way of saying faked. Anyhow, no offence intended to you. Regards, Glen


----------



## LisaTammy (Aug 7, 2014)

Wow been researching these bottles and they are way out of my league price wise.Sigh maybe I need to start playing the lottery.Lisa


----------



## sandchip (Aug 7, 2014)

Lisa, with Stephen's approval, could you post some of the pictures of the Bayer bottles for the rest of us to see?


----------

